# flushing with a tin angle head



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Thought I would film how we do our angles, there's more walking but it's easier on the shoulders. We tape 1st with a Drywall master 2.5 mechanical angle head. Then we go with a 3.5 can-am or B.T.E 3.5 wiping head. The 3.5 can wear out after awhile, but they tend to last longer when performing over top of the 2.5 mechanical head. The tin flushers are extremely easy to run, they glide over the angles like a hockey puck on ice. There's no clean up on the bottom of the angles, no lift marks b/c you can travel from 3 way to 3 way or bottom to top without stopping. They rarely leave lines like the mechanical heads, thats the number one thing I like about them.

I don't like running the head on the tube b/c it applies too much mud for some reason. Plus it takes talent to do it that way. Our way, even 2buckjr can do it, so it must be easy:whistling2:

2bjr is going way too fast, he's just trying to show you can haul a$$ if you want. The 1:19 video We ran out of memory on the camera that my daughter would never lend me, b/c she said I would break it,,,,,, which I did the last time I begged her for it:whistling2: 

I had to steal it from her this time:furious:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Thought I would film how we do our angles, there's more walking but it's easier on the shoulders. We tape 1st with a Drywall master 2.5 mechanical angle head. Then we go with a 3.5 can-am or B.T.E 3.5 wiping head. The 3.5 can wear out after awhile, but they tend to last longer when performing over top of the 2.5 mechanical head. The tin flushers are extremely easy to run, they glide over the angles like a hockey puck on ice. There's no clean up on the bottom of the angles, no lift marks b/c you can travel from 3 way to 3 way or bottom to top without stopping. They rarely leave lines like the mechanical heads, thats the number one thing I like about them.
> 
> I don't like running the head on the tube b/c it applies too much mud for some reason. Plus it takes talent to do it that way. Our way, even 2buckjr can do it, so it must be easy:whistling2:
> 
> ...


Thats amazing over two mins of vid and 2buck jnr didnt break a thing. Amazing:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I like 2buckjr's style - looks to be a good fast worker - worth putting up with a bit of beaver fever once in a while.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Cough cough slave driver cough :jester:
I'm sitting here nursing a bad back feeling like an old fart wishing I were young again and then I watch a vid of 2Bjr flying around the room like a horny ram in a sheep pen....Damn you 2Buck :furious:, now I feel worse.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is unbelievable sometimes. You do things a certain way and dont think anything of it,then you see something else and you go why didnt I think of that. We have always filled the compound tube like a syringe by sucking the mud up. Then I spot this and go ahh. So I thought that I would take it one step further. A piece of electrical condute and a heat gun and there you have it. Fit that to the pump and it mates up real nice with the tube.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Tubes fill just as well on the gooseneck too Gaz.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Tubes fill just as well on the gooseneck too Gaz.


 Dont have a goose neck. Ive got a CFS taper. Mostly just use the banjo tho (hot mud). But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Tubes fill just as well on the gooseneck too Gaz.


They fill sweet off a gooseneck, I didnt realise that either but jut put it down same as zooka, and fill, Easier than the way 2bkjnrs doing it :yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

what applicator are you using? i've got the little can am one. i don't like it very much though. i'm thinking i might like a four wheeled one better.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> what applicator are you using? i've got the little can am one. i don't like it very much though. i'm thinking i might like a four wheeled one better.


this one here.

The wheels don't really matter, you should be able to run the applicator with no wheels. Your left hand should be trying to pull the cp tube towards you, well the right pushes on the handle. When I was taught the cp tube, I was told it's like playing a accordion, (not that I played one) The pushing in motion you do with both hands, hope you know what I mean

were using a 3.5 can am wiper, not a flusher also


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thats the same one. i guess i just need more practice. i usually only get a few rooms at a time. and my jobs come only one or two a month so by the time it starts getting comfortable i'm done. i haven't quite rounded the learning curve yet i guess.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

are some of you actually filling your tube with the pump!?! i make fun of a guy i work with that does that. down right silly.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> are some of you actually filling your tube with the pump!?! i make fun of a guy i work with that does that. down right silly.


Go to the 33 second mark of the 1st video, pause it, and you will notice something red sticking out from the end of the handle.

2Bjr broke the handle one day, so I did a quick job site fix. I found a length of 1/2" plastic plumbing pipe, forced it down the length of the handle, and put 2 drywall screws through the broken steal parts of the handle. Then put it back together. It's ok to push on, but not safe to pull on or it will break.

Also, I'm not keen on the BTE tubes, seal wore out with in the 1st year, so never again for the BTE cp tube.

Plus I think your working in the same province as me mc dusty, it was a slow start this year with all the rain etc..... This is normally the time of the year you re-invest back into tools, but not this year. But hopefully soon, buying a new Columbia tube....... But, new vehicle comes 1st, getting a van so.......

Does that explain everything for you


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hay 2Buck
Just hag another look at that vid and noticed the nicley trowled bulkhead around the top, looks sweet. Here is somthing we do here for those situations. I havnt got a vid camera so this is a link to ebay ( this guy sells the bit but you can get them at any hardware store). After they are folded we tape the internal. I dont know maybe you all do it like this to but it doesnt hurt to put it out there.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ROUTER-B...ilding_Materials_Hardware&hash=item43a06483df


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hay 2Buck
> Just hag another look at that vid and noticed the nicley trowled bulkhead around the top, looks sweet. Here is somthing we do here for those situations. I havnt got a vid camera so this is a link to ebay ( this guy sells the bit but you can get them at any hardware store). After they are folded we tape the internal. I dont know maybe you all do it like this to but it doesnt hurt to put it out there.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ROUTER-B...ilding_Materials_Hardware&hash=item43a06483df


But we get paid extra for those bulk heads 

Not a bad idea, if your the one who has the full contract.

But, would half to see a video on that. I know our rockers get so much a running foot to build them out of steal stud and drywall. They get more if their over 16" wide. In this particular house your system would of worked, they were built more for style/look than to conceal something.

I guess your would half to weigh the pro's and cons and if they were cost affective :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> But we get paid extra for those bulk heads
> 
> Not a bad idea, if your the one who has the full contract.
> 
> ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Go to the 33 second mark of the 1st video, pause it, and you will notice something red sticking out from the end of the handle.
> 
> 2Bjr broke the handle one day, so I did a quick job site fix. I found a length of 1/2" plastic plumbing pipe, forced it down the length of the handle, and put 2 drywall screws through the broken steal parts of the handle. Then put it back together. It's ok to push on, but not safe to pull on or it will break.
> 
> ...


I have fixed every other tool I have with drywall screws at some point ,and time.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Go to the 33 second mark of the 1st video, pause it, and you will notice something red sticking out from the end of the handle.
> 
> 2Bjr broke the handle one day, so I did a quick job site fix. I found a length of 1/2" plastic plumbing pipe, forced it down the length of the handle, and put 2 drywall screws through the broken steal parts of the handle. Then put it back together. It's ok to push on, but not safe to pull on or it will break.
> 
> ...


It does... sort of. If i broke my tube, i would quit work and go get another one instantly. tubes are cheap, go get one. can't make money if the tools aren't working. tools first, then work.

currently working in BC right now.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

McDusty said:


> It does... sort of. If i broke my tube, i would quit work and go get another one instantly. tubes are cheap, go get one. can't make money if the tools aren't working. tools first, then work.
> 
> currently working in BC right now.


BC.????? carpentaper was looking to help someone for a few weeks (hint hint)

No I hear you with the tools, I think the longer your in this trade you get sick of investing in the tools. Just buying sand paper or a sponge sander pisses you off. When you get to a certain age, your like this better be the last bazooka I buy, the last car I buy, the last computer I buy, the last women I marry

Like I said, buying a van 1st, I consider a vehicle a tool so..........


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

McDusty said:


> It does... sort of. If i broke my tube, i would quit work and go get another one instantly. tubes are cheap, go get one. can't make money if the tools aren't working. tools first, then work.
> 
> currently working in BC right now.


If your tube breaks tomorrow ? can you pick one up at the nearest 7-11?


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

moore said:


> If your tube breaks tomorrow ? can you pick one up at the nearest 7-11?



I can drive 30min to the nearest pawn shop, he has lots of used tools. but i would have to drive 2 hours across the line to Spokane for a new one.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i had a few slow days last week but now i'm super busy again:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

I run angle the same way just applying from bottom to top not middle, then all the top angle off stilts, i find it easier to flush when your up close to that top angle and have to get up to wipe anyway. 
One thing I do different is I stop the flow of mud 6" to 8" before the 3way then you don't get that glob of mud in the corner. I also do the whole floor at once letting the angle set up making 3ways a breeze, that doesn't work if I leave lots of mud in the corner buy the time I'm wiping the last 3ways the mud is a cruddy useless mess


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

mudslingercor said:


> I run angle the same way just applying from bottom to top not middle, then all the top angle off stilts, i find it easier to flush when your up close to that top angle and have to get up to wipe anyway.
> One thing I do different is I stop the flow of mud 6" to 8" before the 3way then you don't get that glob of mud in the corner. I also do the whole floor at once letting the angle set up making 3ways a breeze, that doesn't work if I leave lots of mud in the corner buy the time I'm wiping the last 3ways the mud is a cruddy useless mess


I think it's more about how you do your 3 ways (think yanks call it plucking or pulling the end of the angle's, someone correct me:yes you could start a whole thread on that, it's the one thing that everyone has their own way of doing them. some polish them (pre-load them) some use different knife sizes, some really do nothing with them, and others right now are saying ..........3 ways

typing could not explain how we do them, it would take vids or pics to explain, but all I can say is, we put less effort into them like we use to. We use to go over kill or had too many steps involved. Now it's KIND OF tape,flush, skim, and sponge sand them


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think it's more about how you do your 3 ways (think yanks call it plucking or pulling the end of the angle's, someone correct me:yes you could start a whole thread on that, it's the one thing that everyone has their own way of doing them. some polish them (pre-load them) some use different knife sizes, some really do nothing with them, and others right now are saying ..........3 ways


Knives like the Richards 5" and 6" ones titled 'old shape' on this page - http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/productslist.aspx?c=0&s=0&g=233&w= - are what I use for 3 ways. The cut back sides of those knives keep them from getting into the mud on the other sides of 3 ways.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Knives like the Richards 5" and 6" ones titled 'old shape' on this page - http://www.arichard.com/ui/s_public/en/productslist.aspx?c=0&s=0&g=233&w= - are what I use for 3 ways. The cut back sides of those knives keep them from getting into the mud on the other sides of 3 ways.


Were liking the 6" advance knife for the 3 ways, finale coat. We like it b/c the knife does touch into the other side. If your right handed, go top, then left side, making sure the knife touches into the right side of the 3 way. Now your knife can keep away from the points when you clean it out. on the right side

Keeping the points looking like a cube is the secret to 3 ways


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mmmmm, A 3 Way, Sounds like fun, I bet 2bkjnr knows all about that :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Mmmmm, A 3 Way, Sounds like fun, I bet 2bkjnr knows all about that :blink:


Let me guess, a 3way for a kiwi is himself, his wife and a sheep:whistling2:

OK, I meant 3 ways, not 3 way, I actually didn't do that un-purpose............. this time:blink:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

my three ways are a two step process usually. day one i coat the right hand side of every angle leading into the three way. day two i coat the left hand side of every angle leading into the three way. only about four to six inches out. it doesn't matter if i touch the other side because it all gets tuned up on the second day coat. perfect almost every time. painters can fix it anyway:jester:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> my three ways are a two step process usually. day one i coat the right hand side of every angle leading into the three way. day two i coat the left hand side of every angle leading into the three way. only about four to six inches out. it doesn't matter if i touch the other side because it all gets tuned up on the second day coat. perfect almost every time. painters can fix it anyway:jester:


I use to always do it this way, It works great, But if its a small job then the extra trip is a hassel, It took me some time to adjust but i got it sorted out in one go now. Try it carp, The trick is not to mess about to much, Leave it for ten or 15mins, retouch, leave for another 10, retouch, It will never happen if the muds to fresh.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Were liking the 6" advance knife for the 3 ways, finale coat. We like it b/c the knife does touch into the other side. If your right handed, go top, then left side, making sure the knife touches into the right side of the 3 way. Now your knife can keep away from the points when you clean it out. on the right side
> 
> Keeping the points looking like a cube is the secret to 3 ways


Good thoughts. Maybe it's because I'm more used to them, but the Richards knives worked a little better for me than when I tried the 6" Advance knife in the corners as well. But I'm going to give your method a good try and see how that goes.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

I tend to look at a 3-way like the only part of the angle that I hand finish. So on the tape coat, I tape,roll and hit with a 31/2 anglehead, then after letting it sit abit, I come back with a 5 and run ONE side, like hand finishing(one side on top, one side on the top angle,opposite the wall I ran the top on,and one side on the downside,(up and down,directly below the top I just run)) Then after I run the finish coat with a 21/2 anglehead, I run the other(opposing)sides.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

lets see if I can type this. My 3 way version flush top to bottom and tops one end to the other... wait for mud to set up. witch means flush enough footage that by the last angle flushed the first are now"set up"(not cutting into angle when wiped) Using a 4" knife wipe 3 way tapes flat with the right side of the knife in the corner, then after dry,quick sand run angles applicator ,3.5 flusher and let set up then using a 5" knife apply mud and left side of knife in corner. Dry then 6" knife polish and back to right side knife in corner. what switching direction with the knife does is fill the grove u make from the previous direction u wiped. Perfect 3 ways and you can fly through if the set time is correct. This is a custom house application many tapers will skip the last 6" polish and still have a acceptable 3 way
For smaller jobs when waiting for set times I'll spot screw till they set up


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I tend to look at a 3-way like the only part of the angle that I hand finish. So on the tape coat, I tape,roll and hit with a 31/2 anglehead, then after letting it sit abit, I come back with a 5 and run ONE side, like hand finishing(one side on top, one side on the top angle,opposite the wall I ran the top on,and one side on the downside,(up and down,directly below the top I just run)) Then after I run the finish coat with a 21/2 anglehead, I run the other(opposing)sides.


thats more or less the same idea as what i do.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm pretty sure this is actually the first time i have ever read a thread on three ways. maybe its because it's such a basic and beginner thing that no one has ever thought about starting a thread.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> i'm pretty sure this is actually the first time i have ever read a thread on three ways. maybe its because it's such a basic and beginner thing that no one has ever thought about starting a thread.


 In a way your right,,, but when you go from hand finishing to tools,,,, instead of starting at the corner, you end up there, and the first thing that comes to mind is,,,,,, Uh, thats wierd,,, now what do I do with all the junk hanging there..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

ceiling to left,left wall down,right wall to the right:thumbsup: when doing touchup ceiling backhand to the right..done. Pickin angles


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> In a way your right,,, but when you go from hand finishing to tools,,,, instead of starting at the corner, you end up there, and the first thing that comes to mind is,,,,,, Uh, thats wierd,,, now what do I do with all the junk hanging there..


i see your point. i think i just sort of progressed to that without thinking about it. i already knew how to tune up a three way so when i got the tools it just sort of came naturally. personally i think it takes more skill to touch up a three way after flushers than running them by hand. never tried angle heads but i assume its similar just maybe a bit less material left on by them.


----------

